# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون رقم 191 لسنة 2008 بتعديل قانون المناقصات والمزايدات

## ريم

قانون رقم 191 لسنة 2008بشان تعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم 89 لسنة 1998بإصدار قانون تنظيم المناقصات والمزايداتباسم الشعبرئيس الجمهوريةقرر مجلس الشعب القانون الأتي نصه، وقد أصدرناه :

( المادة الأولي )يستبدل بنصي المادتين (4) و(22 مكرراً 1) من القانون رقم 89 لسنة 1998 بإصدار قانون المناقصات والمزايدات، النصان الآتيان :

مادة (4):
" يكون التعاقدات بطريقة المناقصة المحلية فيما لا تزيد قيمته علي أربعمائة ألف جنيه، ويقتصر الاشتراك فيها على المقاولين والموردين المحليين الذي يقع نشاطهم فى نطاق المحافظة التى يتم بدائرتها تنفيذ التعاقد ". 

مادة 22 مكرراً (1):
" فى العقود التى تكون مدة تنفيذها ستة أشهر فأكثر، تلتزم الجهة المتعاقدة فى نهاية كل ثلاثة أشهر تعاقدية بتعديل قيمة العقد وفقاً للزيادة أو النقص فى تكاليف بنود العقد التى طرأت بعد التاريخ المحدد لفتح المظاريف الفنية أو بعد تاريخ التعاقد المبنى على أمر الإسناد المباشر ، وذلك وفقاً لمعاملات يحددها المقاول فى عطائه ويتم التعاقد على أساسها، ويكون هذا التعديل ملزماً للطرفين ، ويقع باطلاً كل اتفاق يخالف ذلك. وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون معاملات تغيير الأسعار فى الحالات المختلفة".

( المادة الثانية )ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره.
يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة، وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها.


صدر برئاسة الجمهورية فى 18 جمادى الآخر سنة 1429 ﮬـ(الموافق 22 يونية سنة 2008 م )حسنى مبارك

----------


## حازم 47

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك  ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## عبدالحميد اسماعيل

جزاك الله خير
جهد مشكور على المتابعة والافاده

----------

